# Cypripedium rehinae x farreri



## Hakone (May 24, 2008)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2008)

Now that is a truly unusual cross! Very cool.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 24, 2008)

That is a very nice hybrid!

Ron


----------



## bench72 (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful pouch!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2008)

Amazing flower!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 24, 2008)

Oh wow! You have some really awesome Cyps!


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2008)

NIce, looks like a small plant also.


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2008)

Great flower!!!!! It must be big, or like Eric said, the plant is so samll that the flower looks big! What is the real case????


----------



## Elena (May 25, 2008)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 29, 2008)

hey guys,
just looked with much interrest the photo of the *farreri X reginae* cross.

because of two reasons, I have some doubts, 
that one parent really is the farreri. 
This species is very rare in cultivation all over the world, 
and I only know of few people, who have the "true" farreri. 

From "the well known source in China" every year come plants
named "*farreri var.*" which in fact is Cypr. fasciolatum. 
most times very nice cultivars, and few times also plants, 
which are "very close looking" to the farreri, but aren't.

So, I estimate, that this cross in fact was made 
with the farreri var. /fasciolatum as one parent. 
This cross is already registered under the name *C. Wouter Peeters* in 2006.

This is my plant of *C. Wouter Peeters*, 
which originates from Crustacare in Belgium:






and this is a "very close farreri looking" C. fasciolatum,
years ago imported as *C. farreri var.* by a friend in Holland:





this plant grows much "stronger" that the true farreri, 
but is "morphological" very different from the smaller and "thinner" C. farreri. 
maybe it is of hybrid origin between the farreri and fasciolatum

best wishes
Dieter


----------



## goldenrose (May 29, 2008)

Lovely lady!


----------



## Hakone (May 29, 2008)

Hello Dieter,
C. Wouter Peeters in 2006 is reginae x fasciolatum

MfG


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 30, 2008)

Hakone said:


> Hello Dieter,
> C. Wouter Peeters in 2006 is reginae x fasciolatum
> 
> MfG



hey,
yes I know 

but as pointed out in my previous posting, I doubt that the "true" farreri is used as a parent. I think that it must look somewhat different  

your plant looks exactly like the Wouter Peeters 

but we will find it out, asking Vienenkötter 

cheers
dieter


----------

